

The 5, 10, 20 year plan - dawie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/542-the-5-10-20-year-plan

======
vlad
Real opportunity comes from being opportunistic. Opportunities are
spontaneous, but when you're sticking to your five year plan you don't
deviate. You're putting the blinders on. "This is where we're going because
that's what we said!" When you don't have a plan you can pick up on an
opportunity that comes along. You're taking the blinders off. "This is where
we're going because it makes sense today." I'd rather stroll into the future
with my blinders off.

One of the best pieces of advice I've ever read from 37 signals.

------
motoko
Make 5, 10, 20 year plans anyways.

